# building a new elevator for the railroad



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I have been working on a new elevator for the railroad. Still a work in progress. Will try to post some pictures.



































looks like the old doesn't work any more, and I think my pictures are to large and I don't know how to resize them.
SORRY!!!


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

Getting closer with a picture. Just to big. Will keep trying.


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Make the picture 800 by 600 and it will work fine. nice job by the way on the elevator.


----------



## leonpete (Jan 4, 2008)

I also got some signs on my small town.


----------

